# Odyssea submarine electric dive vehicle open sub wet scuba



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,500.00*
End Date: Wednesday Jul-04-2012 19:37:50 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $5,500.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

